# Today's weasel check pic!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Had a good run today on the weasel line, this weather has been great for running weasel boxes, but now is coming to an end. But you know what they say all good things must come to an end. Been a great week! Here is a pic of todays weasels.

OT


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know much about weasel trapping. Are the two biggest long tail weasels?? Love that clean white fur.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Lovells said:


> I don't know much about weasel trapping. Are the two biggest long tail weasels?? Love that clean white fur.


Actually most of them are longtails in that bunch. The two bigger on the bottom are longtail males and are much larger than the LT females get. There were two shortail females in the bunch. Yeah I love that white fur! They are probably my favorite to trap, something about those white little guys! 

OT


----------



## Pooh Bieri (Jan 19, 2010)

Man thats sweet, good job!


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

OT, nice haul!! How many boxes are you running? How close are your boxes typically from one another? BTW i never seen any Weasels go through the Otisville sale today but i sold and left after there first break.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those are some awesome pics!

I'm not a trapper, but troll on this section to check out the cool pics. Where does one even begin to look for weasels and/or their sign?


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

OT those are some beautiful catches, the biggest one there is a hoss. Dave Duncan showed me a few sets for ermine, do you use rat meat in your boxes? The only thing I have to bait with right now is old rat mixed with some skunk essence and a few other goodies, and fox from todays catch.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

USMCSniper said:


> OT those are some beautiful catches, the biggest one there is a hoss. Dave Duncan showed me a few sets for ermine, do you use rat meat in your boxes? The only thing I have to bait with right now is old rat mixed with some skunk essence and a few other goodies, and fox from todays catch.


I use mostly beaver meat and flesh from beaver after putting them up. I actually think the flesh is better as it doesn't dry out in the cold as easily. Skunk essence is good and muskrat will work just fine. If you want to see a hoss look at the one in my other thread a few threads down. I caught that one a few days ago, that one was a hog.

Good luck if you go after them.

OT


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice Job!


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

BigR said:


> Those are some awesome pics!
> 
> I'm not a trapper, but troll on this section to check out the cool pics. Where does one even begin to look for weasels and/or their sign?


You can find Weasels in just about every County here in Michigan. They tend to like areas with lots of cattails and different wooded areas.

I good spot for a trap is any culvert that the water is frozen in and there are cattails or woods in that area, I am only speaking for Southern Michigan.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Capac Trapper said:


> You can find Weasels in just about every County here in Michigan. They tend to like areas with lots of cattails and different wooded areas.
> 
> I good spot for a trap is any culvert that the water is frozen in and there are cattails or woods in that area, I am only speaking for Southern Michigan.


I trap mainly the big woods for them and seldom set culverts, but like mentioned they can be good areas to trap weasels. The habitat here is a big variety where you can take them. Over my years of trapping weasels in the UP and now LP there is a difference between the two that is for sure. 

OT


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice OT. That is one critter I have yet to go after. I'm sure they are around me ... I'll have to think about that a little more for next year.


----------



## Capac Trapper (Jan 17, 2008)

Mister ED said:


> Very nice OT. That is one critter I have yet to go after. I'm sure they are around me ... I'll have to think about that a little more for next year.


I lived on my property for 9 years and never saw a Weasel until i decided to set a trap last year in a culvert in my woods, you guessed it a nice white male weasel that i am going to attempt to tan later this week.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

ottertrapper said:


> I use mostly beaver meat and flesh from beaver after putting them up. I actually think the flesh is better as it doesn't dry out in the cold as easily. Skunk essence is good and muskrat will work just fine. If you want to see a hoss look at the one in my other thread a few threads down. I caught that one a few days ago, that one was a hog.
> 
> Good luck if you go after them.
> 
> OT


Thanks for the tips, I think i'll make a box or three!


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

ottertrapper said:


> I trap mainly the big woods for them and seldom set culverts, but like mentioned they can be good areas to trap weasels. The habitat here is a big variety where you can take them. Over my years of trapping weasels in the UP and now LP there is a difference between the two that is for sure.
> 
> OT


How so Otter, in size or behavior or habitat? Like I said I don't know much about weasels.. Had some at my cottage 2-3yrs ago and the ground squirrels population went to 0 in one summer.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Lovells said:


> How so Otter, in size or behavior or habitat? Like I said I don't know much about weasels.. Had some at my cottage 2-3yrs ago and the ground squirrels population went to 0 in one summer.


Them taking the ground squirrels out is a great thing! Habitat differences. Most of my trapping in the UP for them was thicker conifer habitats and caught mostly shortails up there with a few longtails mixed in. Here is it more open areas, but not farmlands or open grasslands, but hardwoods with young aspen growth nearby and a few conifers. Some of the habitat here like cedar swamps hold weasels, but nothing like the UP. I believe the population is higher in the UP but mostly shortails up there and here it is closer to 50/50 or maybe even more longtails, which is really cool!!

Size is similar although I think shortail males in the LP are quite a bit smaller than shortail males in the UP. Can't say why, but at least so far I haven't caught any really big shortail males and in the UP I have taken a lot.

Hope that helps a little.

OT


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats on the weasels! i will take a white fur coat for christmas next year!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> congrats on the weasels! i will take a white fur coat for christmas next year!


Thanks! Will do! ) LOL!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

OT how about a tutorial on telling the difference in long and short tails?

If you still have them available for pictures that is.

Congrats on the haul.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> OT how about a tutorial on telling the difference in long and short tails?
> 
> If you still have them available for pictures that is.
> 
> Congrats on the haul.


 
Sent you a PM and was trying to send another one with a few more pics, but your box is full!

Yeah all weasels are in the freezer and I put them all up when I pull all my boxes so I can take pics of them lined up against each other for you.

OT


----------

